# Hammerhead Tow



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

For all ya'll Yakers.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-shark-then-he-was-taken-for-a-two-hour-ride/


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yeehaw


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

It all seems like fun and games till after a 2 hours fight you realize your peddling back without the help of the fish.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

pretty cool....My buddy had a tarpon at Navarre that took him offshore about a mile before he popped him off...he was wore out paddling back in....


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent video. I enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought you might get a kick out of that!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I had a jack pull me 2 miles down the beach. It was wind asisted...but we were trucking at times. I thought I was going to reel up a big shark but it was a big Jack full of piss and vinigear. He faught himself to death so I paddled back into the wind with 40+ extra pounds.

The best burst of a ride I have had was a big snapper. I dang near trucked JD47 and my buddy. It didn't last long but I could not have peddled/paddled that fast. 

And that is why kayak fishing ruined fishing out a boat for me.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

This guy is getting a lot of press, but I have to say my impression is that he's an amateur to let it go this far. Two freaking hours getting towed by this shark. It doesn't even look like an 11ft shark as reported. Even big sharks can't keep a heavy workout up forever. He should have been putting the pressure on to tire it out a lot quicker. Just like the joker off Texas last year... a long ride seems like a big deal to those who don't kayak fish, but it was his own fault because he didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> This guy is getting a lot of press, but I have to say my impression is that he's an amateur to let it go this far. Two freaking hours getting towed by this shark. It doesn't even look like an 11ft shark as reported. Even big sharks can't keep a heavy workout up forever. He should have been putting the pressure on to tire it out a lot quicker. Just like the joker off Texas last year... a long ride seems like a big deal to those who don't kayak fish, but it was his own fault because he didn't know what he was doing.


Thats what I was thinking. I would have tried to get as much line back and cut the line. Who is dumb enough to let a stinking shark tow them far? Not this guy!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> This guy is getting a lot of press, but I have to say my impression is that he's an amateur to let it go this far. Two freaking hours getting towed by this shark. It doesn't even look like an 11ft shark as reported. Even big sharks can't keep a heavy workout up forever. He should have been putting the pressure on to tire it out a lot quicker. Just like the joker off Texas last year... a long ride seems like a big deal to those who don't kayak fish, but it was his own fault because he didn't know what he was doing.


I thought it was pretty cool! Good for him! looked 11ft to me bc I was not there holding a tape to assume it wasn't.. I believe that it is even more impressive if he is an amateur.. I have caught a lot of fish from a yak from bft to aj's but never a 11ft hammer prob would have broke him off if he started dragging me down the coast.... He didn't, he battled him got us some cool video to watch and then a long paddle home. . Cool video and Good for him!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I fish out of the same model kayak which is 12'1". I have caught a 7-8ft hammerhead out of it and I've had run ins and bumping matches with a couple others. We all know how fishing stories stretch fish.... My guess is that shark is maybe 8-8.5ft. Still big a fish, but he also still looks amateurish for letting it go on so long. I say that from experience, not just trolling the guy. In the end he probably looks cool in the news to most, but we can agree to disagree.


----------

